# Spin reel sizing.



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Why must it be so confusing?
For goodness sake, if I buy a size 1/0 hook know it will be bigger than a size 8 hook, but smaller than a size 8/0.
If I buy some 20lb mono, I can be pretty certain it will be thicker and stronger than 4lb mono, and slimmer than 50lb stuff.
A 7' rod will be longer than a 6' rod, yet surprisingly less lengthy than a 12' rod.

Why then must every single bloody reel manufacturer use a different sizing for their spin reels?

Shimano almost have it right, with higher number usually meaning a bigger reel - but why 2500? Would 1500 not make more sense?

Daiwa - great reels - if you can figure out the right size for your needs. Seriously - did they just pick numbers out of a hat?

Pflueger - different again...

Why???

Is there any such thing as a "reel size comparison chart"?


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Because they can I guess.

Sizing and naming of sizes appear to be proprietary (silly I know). About as silly as electronics companies having their own memory sticks which only fit their products (that's right Sony and Olympus, I'm calling you out :lol: ).


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I generally find daiwa and Shimano to be pretty comparable - and they are the only ones I use. From there it's a crap shoot.


----------



## Buck (Jan 4, 2012)

I had no idea that it wasn't consistent across the board. 
I should have known because other wise it would of been to simple.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

No different to other things like tractors, cars, BBQs


----------



## kayakmanSAM (Feb 26, 2013)

then work out the baitcasters -.-


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Barrabundy said:


> No different to other things like tractors, cars, BBQs


So some manufacturers 4 burner BBQ's have less burners than other manufacturers 2 burner ones?
Car sizes are pretty standard: Joke > Small > Medium > Large > 4x4.
Never bought a tractor. :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

With BBQs there is the number of burners but the likes of webers have less burners because they run from side to side rather than front to back. The number of burners also doesn't give you any idea of how much of the plate they heat up or how much heat energy they put out.

With tractors, the model designation of some brands tells you which machine is bigger than which but it doesn't always make sense. Using horsepower as a guide doesn't work because you can get a 100hp engine in a few different frame sizes depending on what you want to use it for.

A 2-door, 2-seater car can be anything from a little Korean skateboard to a large German luxury unit. It depends on what you want to measure or compare I guess. Is it carrying capacity, is it engine size, is it physical dimensions, is it line carrying capacity, is it drag capacity?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I tried 3 different 4 burner BBQ's and each one took a different amount of line.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Fair enough Barrabundy.
Have also seen BBQ's advertised as suitable to cook for X number or people. If they use the same system as tent manufacturers do to say how many can sleep in a tent then my baby WeberQ would cater for about 60.
I guess cars and tractors ($10 -000's - $100 000's) are something the buyer will research pretty thoroughly - or just but the blue one.

keza - mono, FC or braid?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

BBQ's are measured in how many burgers will fit on the grill!
I assume there is a standard sized burger that is used for this measuring process.
We have a 14 burger BBQ.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Junglefisher said:


> BBQ's are measured in how many burgers will fit on the grill!
> I assume there is a standard sized burger that is used for this measuring process.
> We have a 14 burger BBQ.


Or is that a 1400 size BBQ? How much line will it take?


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

My BBQ doesn't take any line...... its an honest BBQ. ;-)


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Call in the mods. Oh...that's right Keza has already affirmed the BBQ burner thread. I use a webber Baby Q and back it with 6lb mono and a few chicken wings. ;-)


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Now you're just making me hungry.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

spork said:


> Now you're just making me hungry.


You started it by asking a sensible question. :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Does this help ?

Shimano 2000 = Daiwa 1500 (125yd 8lb Fireline) 
Shimano 2500 = Daiwa 2000 (300yd 6lb Fireline or 125yd 10lb Fireline) 
Shimano 3000 = Daiwa 2500 (270m PE 1.5) (300yd 10lb Fireline) (270yd 20lb Whiplash) 
Shimano 4000 = Daiwa 3000 (270m PE2) (300yd 20lb Powerpro/Tufline/Izorline) 
Shimano 5000 = Daiwa 3500 (240m PE3) (250+yd 30lb Powerpro/Tufline/Izorline) (300yd 30lb Whiplash) 
Shimano 6000 = Daiwa 4000 (300m PE3) (300yd 30lb Powerpro/Tufline/Izorline) (300yd 50lb Whiplash) 
Shimano 8000 = Daiwa 4500 (300m PE4) (300yd 50lb Powerpro/Tufline/Izorline) (300yd 65lb Whiplash) 
Shimano 10000 = Daiwa 5000 (300m PE5) 
Shimano 12000 = Daiwa 6000 (300m PE6) 
Shimano 18000/20000 = Daiwa 6500 (300m PE8)

If anyone would care to add to this, a comparison for daiwa and okuma would be good.


----------



## qwikdraw (Sep 23, 2012)

how do Alveys fit into that list ?


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

keza said:


> Does this help ?
> 
> Shimano 2000 = Daiwa 1500 (125yd 8lb Fireline)
> Shimano 2500 = Daiwa 2000 (300yd 6lb Fireline or 125yd 10lb Fireline)
> ...


That's almost what I was looking for, but Daiwa use different numbers, ie:
1000 (only in a couple of models)
2004
2500
2506 (smaller than 2500)
2508 (smaller than 2500, bigger than 2506)
3000, 4000...



qwikdraw said:


> how do Alveys fit into that list ?


Their spinning reels?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

spork said:


> qwikdraw said:
> 
> 
> > how do Alveys fit into that list ?
> ...


IMO perfectly. They beat all the spinning reels on the $$ value everytime. They don't break. Even filled with sand and surf.

If we never wanted to recover line quickly, the eggbeaters (spinning reels) would never have got a foothold. Alvey for life.


----------



## qwikdraw (Sep 23, 2012)

i do have to admit , the question was tongue in cheek , and just for the hell of it , but by god i do love my Alvey , if you drop it in the salt water , well hell , that is cleaning it lol


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Got a soft spot for Alveys myself.
Absolutely bulletproof. Good for beginners, and numptys, like me.
I reckon with a big enough diameter you could get the line back quick enough for most the fishing I do. Problem is, I only catch little fish, so an alvey would feel like I was just skull-dragging them in.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

spork said:


> Got a soft spot for Alveys myself.
> Absolutely bulletproof. Good for beginners, and numptys, like me.
> I reckon with a big enough diameter you could get the line back quick enough for most the fishing I do. Problem is, I only catch little fish, so an alvey would feel like I was just skull-dragging them in.


There is a 79 y.o. man called Dennis on the Gold Coast (Safa/Ant/Carnster/Nad97 all know him) who regularly goes out, surf launches, on an old glass ski at Palmy with two rods fitted with 6 "Alveys. He's caught some damn fine fish with them.


----------



## albertaxpr (10 mo ago)

As a kayak guy, I only take two spinning rods with me, but I've got a spare Tatula XT 7' Medium Fast that is currently without a reel.

My other two spinning reels do the brunt of my finesse work, primarily slower presentations: weightless plastics, shakyheads, Neko rigs on my Medium stick, and drop shot and Ned rig on my Medium light.

I was thinking of purposing the extra spinning rod for windy day jerkbaits, smaller cranks, and generally lighter fishingverge versions of my hard bait or wire bait repertoire.

Is there any benefit to stepping up or down from my standard 2500 sized spinning reels for those techniques on rough weather days?


----------

